# Tug Identification Request



## BosunsMate (May 9, 2011)

Can anyone identify this tug? it is believed to have been in a US port in the early 1970's


----------



## Strickylad44 (Sep 24, 2019)

BosunsMate said:


> Can anyone identify this tug? it is believed to have been in a US port in the early 1970's


You sure it's a US port and not Southampton UK ?.


----------



## BosunsMate (May 9, 2011)

It certainly looks like a UK tug. However, the full photograph shows the ship flying the US flag on the mast.


----------



## Bootsmann (Feb 12, 2006)

SIR BEVOIS, Red Funnel Line, Southampton.
The US flag just indicates the next destination.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/tu0080-U...t-1953-photograph-by-J-Clarkson-/362308145377


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Definitely SIR BEVOIS. Built 1953. Sold in 1969 and withdrawn in 1974. QE2 entered service May 1969 so the photo must have been that summer 1969.

QE2 looks rather pristine!

Beautiful photo.


----------



## Spad (Apr 30, 2011)

Not a US tug.....(Thumb)


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

I think there was a HAMTUN similar to SIR BEVOIS. They built replacements of the same names in the 1980's I believe.

The SIR BEVOIS, I believe went to Liverpool renamed AMANDA HOWARD working with John Howard Construction company on the Seaforth Dock project.


----------



## TommyRob (Nov 14, 2010)

Hamtun for me with the less fluted funnel. I think Sir Bevois went north in 1968.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

TommyRob said:


> Hamtun for me with the less fluted funnel. I think Sir Bevois went north in 1968.


Definitely SIR BEVOIS. Built 1953. Sold in 1969 and withdrawn in 1974


1969. QE2 arrived same year.


----------



## captainsimos (Nov 4, 2010)

*Tug ID*

This appears to be a Crowley Maritime tug.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Bootsmann said:


> The US flag just indicates the next destination.
> [/url]


I was always of the understanding that when a foreign flag visits a port then the flag of the host country is flown as courtesy on the vessel fore mast. That being the case this would be in the USA.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Re the two message above,

The tug is most definitely one of Red Funnel Steamer's tug SIR BEVOIS. This is definitely Southampton and definitely summer of 1969.

When a British vessel, as in passenger ship, they would not be flying a courtesy if the ship is in a British port... as in this case, Southampton. If you are in British port you are free to show a courtesy flag at the masthead to indicated the intended port... in this case, New York.

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

TommyRob said:


> Hamtun for me with the less fluted funnel. I think Sir Bevois went north in 1968.



Tommy,

I'm having second thoughts!

I have notes that Sir Bevois did not go north until later 1969, but I have found that she was 'out of service' in late 1968.

Went through photos of HAMTUN and SIR BEVOIS... I cannot find a single identifying feature that can tell them apart. The Thornycroft funnel was identical to the two tugs.

I'll go with your thoughts.


Stephen


----------



## Strickylad44 (Sep 24, 2019)

Nice image of HAMTUN >


----------



## Spad (Apr 30, 2011)

Not a Crowley Tug, or US Red Stack tug. Very familiar with Crowley tugs. Bill D(Thumb)


----------

